# Cleo and Bailey as babies



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

.....................


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG Kay they are soooooooooo cute! Ragdoll kittens are just the cutest!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

wow they was gorgeous, still are...wen i see pics like these it makes me want a cat all the more...i can only wish tho .

i see u ave a doll collection...my daughter has the new born emily and loving eyes emily and martha lol, from ashton drake collectables


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous and sort of agree with you Bee except they are a close 2nd to being as cute as Siam kittsNo wonder you fell for these 2 fluffbunny's-they look so naughty too


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG kay, they are so, so cute and adorable


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

they are beautiful loking cats....we had a cat like that keep coming in our garden,it still goes over the back of our garden but the dogs chase cats away now..but this cat looks like a stray,its so skinny and the last time it came to my front door it was full of flees...but i've noticed its now got a collar on...


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I would take the stray cat to the vets to get it cleared up then take it home! 

The owner (if it hasnt been dumped) obviously isn't taking proper care of it! makes me sick!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

They were gorgeous as kits and as adults Kay, kind remind me of my first ever Persian Crystal when I got her as a kit, she is a bluecream colourpoint and didnt look much unlike your two there as a bubba. Real chocolate box kits I call em!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Who has Crystal?  You p*ssed Kay? Kay doesnt sound anything like Crystal, pmsl


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> LOL!
> 
> My real name is Chrystal. I used Kay as my username because I didn't want to give out my real name until I was sure this was a good forum!
> 
> Kay is from my middle name... Kayleigh


Wow, what an unusual and lovely first name! So people call you Chrys for short, like I get?

I get Chris, Chrissy, Christine and Oi You, lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha I must admit that confused me too! lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Is Bee your real name Bee? Are you a Beatrice, like the royalty?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha ha


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Thanks
> 
> People don't seem to shorten my name for some reason would have thought they would. But I am a stuck up c*w I don't like my name being shortened  hehe
> 
> ...


Can I just call you Chr for short then, cos that's a hard one to remember and get the right spelling after a few vods, pmsl


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

You could stick it somewhere on your signature like I have, but that might confuse folks even more


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Okey dokey, Chr, it is then, lol  Your cats are fabby btw!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are adorable photos!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just so gorgeous.


----------

